# Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Navy Flake



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

*Description*



> Tobacco selection: Very mature old belt flue-cured Virginia's spiced with Louisiana Perique.
> Tobacco cut: Traditional flake slice cut.
> Tobacco Flavor/Aroma: Non-aromatic, with a range from mild to medium strength.


*In the tin:*
A very mild, earthy tone. Slightly sweet.

*In the pipe*

It rubs out and packs easily and smokes best when rubbed out. It smokes fine when folded and stuffed as well, but in my opinion its better rubbed out. It lights easily, and requires quite a few relights because if you pull too hard it gets hot fast. It likes to be smoked slowly with small draws. It burns slowly and burns to a nice grey ash at the bottom.

*The experience*

Nice earthy VA flavor with a hint of Perique in the back. It's not a strong blend and the Perique is not the main feature here so if you're looking for a heavy VaPer, this is not it. It is very smooth with no bite and makes a great all-day VaPer. Again, I noticed when it's rubbed out it does something to it and it brings out the flavor more. The flavor is also best when retrohaled every few puffs. There is a light nic kick just before the bowl is finished. It does tend to get a bit weak toward the bottom but it's not something that stops me from smoking it.

All-in-all, it's something I keep in my rotation.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Great review Nate. The only thing I would say different is that if you smoke too fast it will bit a bit.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I got used to smoking it slow so I forgot about that. Again, this one is strange in how different it is folded versus rubbed. It doesn't bite so much when rubbed.

It's perfect for the car trips back and forth to work. Just enough to relax me.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

have to try it rubbed out next time, I usually fold and stuff. But I've noticed with LTF, and bulleye rubbed out is the best way to smoke the 2 blends.
troy


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I just figured out how to get this one to smoke really nice.

Rub one flake out and pack it loosely in the bowl (for an average sized bowl). Give it a good light and let it stay lit, don't do a char and relight. Draw to your hearts content. When the bowl starts to get a little too warm, tamp it down but keep it lit. Let the bowl cool down a bit (but don't let it go out, it will keep smoking out of the top of the bowl) then pull some more until the bowl starts to get warm and tamp it down some more. Keep repeating until its down to the bottom.

It doesn't bite this way unless it gets hot, and the perique makes a much larger appearance. This way allows you to pull a bit harder and give you more smoke which also gives it more body. It makes it more bold, and much much more enjoyable. Now I remember why I like this blend so much.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

LNF is my "goto" tobacco and is very well represented in my cellar. Recently, I've added Luxury Twist Flake to my favorites list and have found that a 50/50 blend of the two is quite nice, as well.

I've smoked pounds of rubbed out LNF in cobs, briars and a couple of meers and it does best in my cobs. In fact, I've retired my briars and meers and smoke cobs exclusively. I just finished a 100 minute bowl of LNF in my natural Freehand while reading. It was outstanding!

I've tried fold and stuff with several varieties of flakes and it seems like I have a 50:50 success rate so I just rub all flakes out, even FVF. With rubbed out LNF/LTF, I have 100% success. In fact, I don't remember any sub standard smoke in any of my 10 cobs with rubbed out LNF.

Another great thing about P.S. tobaccos is the reasonable price. Makes it easy to build a cellar of quantity (and quality). If I had to smoke one tobacco for the rest of my life, I would be very content with Luxury Navy Flake.


----------

